# Monitors don't match after Spyder4Pro calibration -- what should I do?



## phnoob (Aug 31, 2012)

In my my previous thread I was trying to figure out why whites looks so incredibly awful after calibration with my Spyder4Pro. I found out that I was  making a mistake during the calibration process that really screwed up  how whites looked (I knew it looked terrible ), but I'm still not  happy with the calibration results.

I have two Dell U2412M monitors  side-by-side and they do not match perfectly after being calibrated with  the Spyder4Pro. For instance, I have a program up now that shows a  table where the rows alternate white/dark and on the right monitor the  dark rows look almost like a light blue, while on the left it looks more  grey (I can see a VERY noticeable difference between the monitors). I  tried calling DataColor but when you choose the option for customer  support they just tell you to go to the website and file a support  ticket; I did, but haven't gotten a response yet.

I don't know  what to do... I bought my monitors and Spyder4Pro about 2 1/2 weeks ago  so I'm running out of time to return stuff. I'm assuming the Spyder is  the problem and I'm considering returning it and trying an Xrite i1Display Pro, but I don't know for sure if that will fix the issue or not..

Does anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## KmH (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes. Get an X-RITE brand calibration tool (colorimeter).

Xrite EODIS3 i1Display Pro

If you need a spectrophotometer so you can also profile a printer, scanner, or projector get the - ColorMunki Photo - Monitor, Printer & Projector Profiler


----------



## phnoob (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, KmH.

I went ahead and purchased the i1Display Pro and paid extra to get it by tomorrow, so I'll try it out this weekend. I'm hoping the Spyder is the problem and not my new monitors...


----------



## KmH (Aug 31, 2012)

Getting 2 displays (they aren't really monitors even though that's what display makers and most people call them) to be exactly the same is a real challenge.
The Dell displays you have are low cost alternatives for graphic artists, photographers, CAD, and users needing a decent IPS type display. Not many can afford or justify spending $20,000 or more for 2 displays.

In my 2 Dell display setup, I only calibrate 1 display (2209WA) to edit on, and just use the 2nd display for my desktop and Photoshop work pallets.


This video may be helpful to you:
X-Rite i1 DIsplay Pro - step by step guide - YouTube


----------



## phnoob (Aug 31, 2012)

KmH said:


> This video may be helpful to you



What video?


----------



## phnoob (Sep 1, 2012)

I received the i1Display Pro today and have been messing around with it for an hour or so. I'm really very disappointing in it. It's hard to directly compare how the display's looked when calibrated with the Spyder as compared to how they look after being calibrated with the i1Display Pro, but I think it's somewhat close. The monitors are no closer to matching, however, and if anything look even more different than before. My problem with this isn't necessarily inherently that the monitors don't look the same, but rather what the represents; namely, how do I know which monitor (if either) is correct? (i.e. the two monitors, after being calibrated, look noticeably different. Therefore, one or both of them MUST be wrong). I liked the Spyder4 Pro's software much better than the i1Display Pro's.

Now I've got to decide which to send back.. The i1Display Pro cost almost twice the Spyder and I haven't noticed any improvement, so I might go ahead and return it..


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 1, 2012)

Would you happen to be looking at one of them at a noticeable angle?


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 1, 2012)

There is also a freeware that you can use with the Spyder calibrator that is really pretty awesome and extremely thorough. dispcalGUI
I use it with my spyder3 and I like it a WHOLE lot better.


----------



## phnoob (Sep 1, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Would you happen to be looking at one of them at a noticeable angle?



No, they are both in front of me and the angle is not significant. They are IPS monitors so they really don't look any different at shallow angles.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds like the correction curve is not being applied correctly. This could have something to do with the video card as well. Your monitors don't have an internal lookuptable so they would rely on the video card to set the colour correctly. This is naturally not ideal but it's as good as it gets without selling your car and spending the proceeds just on monitors. 

A few things to check. In the settings what colour temperature are you setting the monitors to? If you change it do they change consistently? I.e. If you calibrate to 5000k rather than 6500k does the same monitor still look bluer than the other? Also is the inconsistency there across brightness values? I.e. Does one monitor still look bluer when they are both displaying middle grey instead of white?
Oh and if you swap your monitor cables does the opposite one now have the blue effect?


----------

